# Scoliosis Back brace+riding=????



## BarrelRacernuffsaid (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi I was wondering if you have a back brace for scoilosis do you have to take it off to ride and is it safe to ride with it on or would surgery be a better option if possible? HELP!


----------

